# Afffinity software



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been using Adobe CS6 programs for a long time as a free lance designer. They work well for me and are stable. Being semi retired now, I don't want to buy Creative Cloud. However, my iMac & Mac Book Pro can't go past High Sierra and are getting years old. So, I purchased the Affinity suite and will learn how they work hoping the will work on a newer Mac. Has anyone have experience with this software in terms of desktop publishing - brochures, folders, posters that will be printed in CMYK. 
How does Affinity compare? Can they open CS6 files?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Raven said:


> How does Affinity compare? Can they open CS6 files?



Maybe start here and modify your Google search accordingly to your Mac specs etc

_*Mac Affinity review*_


Mac Affinity review - Google Search



Lots of info there that should keep you reading for quite a while... 😉 use Google for any other specific questions you might have if you don't find them there...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Raven said:


> I've been using Adobe CS6 programs for a long time as a free lance designer. They work well for me and are stable. Being semi retired now, I don't want to buy Creative Cloud. However, my iMac & Mac Book Pro can't go past High Sierra and are getting years old. So, I purchased the Affinity suite and will learn how they work hoping the will work on a newer Mac. Has anyone have experience with this software in terms of desktop publishing - brochures, folders, posters that will be printed in CMYK.
> How does Affinity compare? Can they open CS6 files?


The monthly fees for Adobe Creative Cloud products are becoming unacceptable.

I recently explored Affinity as an alternative and opened a number of my design files with it. The only trick is that it will not open the Indesign files directly. Those files must be saved as "idmi" files to be compatible. So far, I've seen nothing to indicate that Affinity is feature-limited. Files have also translated faithfully. My next step is to translate all old Indesign files to the "idmi" format and then quit Adobe Creative Cloud and go cold turkey.

Affinity products are so cheap, it's not much of a risk and they offer a trial period without credit card as well.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> The monthly fees for Adobe Creative Cloud products are becoming unacceptable.


It seems that quite a few users are now out seeking alternatives..,.

_*mac Adobe Creative Cloud alternatives*_


mac Adobe Creative Cloud alternatives - Google Search



It certainly does seem there is lots of alternative choices out there... 😉

I guess I am lucky that I don't do much if anything with such software...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Much thanks for your suggestions. Gives me hope!  I have the Affinity suite now and buying tutorial books. I'm sure it will be a learning process. 
Will Affinity read the same 1200 postscript fonts I use with my existing Font Agent, or do I need a new one?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't use FontAgent but I understand that it's compatible with Affinity. All of the fonts I used in each of the Indesign documents I opened were accurately imported and rendered in the Affinity files. Again, I'm just starting the process, but was very encouraged.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Given their generous trial periods, I believe 30 days, I would go ahead and give them a good workout. I said back at the start of the Adobe subscription model, that it would ultimately be the death of the company. Time will tell.

FWIW I find Affinity Photo a bit more challenging than my ancient version of PhotoShop Elements. In Particular; the 'Select similar' command which I use daily, is more convoluted in Affinity.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> FWIW I find Affinity Photo a bit more challenging than my ancient version of PhotoShop Elements. In Particular; the 'Select similar' command which I use daily, is more convoluted in Affinity.


Photoshop CS5.1 is still providing good non-subscription service for me on Mojave.

I was working on a project last year that required me to use the latest InDesign, even though I have an older InDesign standalone that still works well, so I was forced to subscribe. If someone you work with wants to pass these files back and forth, you're pretty much stuck.


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for the advice. I will pursue Affinity and report back at some point. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Raven said:


> thanks for the advice. I will pursue Affinity and report back at some point. Fingers crossed!



I don't need or use such software, but the various Affinity applications certainly get good reviews from the user's via here, check each separately:





MacUpdate Search







www.macupdate.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

Because of Adobe's usurious pricing, folks have been fleeing from Adobe products in droves. The Affinity Suite is both inexpensive and excellent, but there are other choices. 

Here is a compilation of some of the apps folks are using instead of Adobe apps:



http://imgur.com/a/WlsLYA9


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Randy B. Singer said:


> Because of Adobe's usurious pricing, folks have been fleeing from Adobe products in droves. The Affinity Suite is both inexpensive and excellent, but there are other choices.
> 
> Here is a compilation of some of the apps folks are using instead of Adobe apps:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Will transfer to Affinity for now.


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Quark was moribund for a long time, causing users to switch to Id which is now the industry standard. The new Quark is pretty nifty, though. Might do what you want. Good thing I looked before I sent this--USD $952! At my age, I mostly acquire my software by 'alternate' channels.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

unblocktheplanet said:


> Quark was moribund for a long time, causing users to switch to Id which is now the industry standard. The new Quark is pretty nifty, though. Might do what you want. Good thing I looked before I sent this--USD $952! At my age, I mostly acquire my software by 'alternate' channels.


Expensive, but even if it was the only choice to escape Adobe, it would pay for itself in three years.


----------

